# Any recommendations on books for nighttime sky photography?



## cayenne (Dec 14, 2018)

Does anyone have any recommendations for nighttime sky photography? I was thinking of stocking stuffers....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Dec 14, 2018)

Anyone familiar with these books (this guy):

Creative Nightscapes and Time-Lapses: Your Complete Guide to Conceptualizing, Planning and Creating Composite Nightscapes and Time-Lapses 

Or this one

The Complete Guide to Landscape Astrophotography: Understanding, Planning, Creating, and Processing Nightscape Images

Both by a guy name Michael Shaw?



C


----------



## Rockskipper (Dec 15, 2018)

Anything by Jennifer Wu, she's the true master of the art.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 17, 2018)

Rockskipper said:


> Anything by Jennifer Wu, she's the true master of the art.



Ok, thank you for the suggestion!!!

I'm looking to give myself something fun to read/learn over the xmas holidays while I'm off visiting friends/relatives.

C


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2018)

Any other recommendations out there?


----------



## stevelee (Dec 19, 2018)

Rockskipper said:


> Anything by Jennifer Wu, she's the true master of the art.


She has articles on her blog on the Canon site, such as https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...ght-photographing-the-milky-way-and-night-sky


----------



## stevelee (Dec 19, 2018)

stevelee said:


> She has articles on her blog on the Canon site, such as https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...ght-photographing-the-milky-way-and-night-sky


I can't get it to link directly from this page, having tried a couple ways, so try copying and pasting the URL.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi Steve. 
I just clicked your link above and it took me straight to the article. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 19, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> I just clicked your link above and it took me straight to the article.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Good. Somehow it takes me to the home page of their shopping site.

I have read several of her articles now, and I bought her book on my Kindle. It looks like a lot of helpful stuff. I'm too lazy to try to get to a place with a dark enough sky to apply a lot of what she says.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2018)

Yeah, finding somewhere to go without the light pollution would prove VERY difficult for me, but was wanting to give myself something for Xmas, that I could sit around and read while visiting during the "down times".....


----------



## Rockskipper (Dec 20, 2018)

Clicking on Steve’s link also took me to the Canon store. Her site is Jenniferwu.com. Her book is excellent.

Another excellent book is Glenn Randall’s Dusk to Dawn. He covers technical stuff in great depth and is also an amazing photographer. His and Wu’s are all you need.

https://www.amazon.com/Dusk-Dawn-Gu...=1545279483&sr=1-5&keywords=Photography+night


----------



## cayenne (Dec 20, 2018)

Rockskipper said:


> Clicking on Steve’s link also took me to the Canon store. Her site is Jenniferwu.com. Her book is excellent.
> 
> Another excellent book is Glenn Randall’s Dusk to Dawn. He covers technical stuff in great depth and is also an amazing photographer. His and Wu’s are all you need.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dusk-Dawn-Gu...=1545279483&sr=1-5&keywords=Photography+night



Thank you for the suggestion!!!

I'll give it a look!!

C


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 20, 2018)

A Kindle is pretty good for reading at night. (Tablets tire my eyes.)


----------



## stevelee (Dec 21, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> A Kindle is pretty good for reading at night. (Tablets tire my eyes.)



I got the Kindle more for reading outside in sunlight where phones and tablets don't fare well, but am already enjoying using it indoors. The downside to reading a photo book on a Paperwhite is that the author is usually using color examples. So I've been reading on the Kindle and going back to the iPad to check out illustrations of interest. Their software takes me wherever I left off when using a different device, and that's nice.


----------



## govindvkumar (Jun 11, 2019)

I was looking for one. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

